# (MO) Aero semen for sale



## Al (Sep 4, 2004)

Mo. 2 vials of Aero (FC AFC Landover's Right On Target) semen available stored in Abilene, Ks. $600 OBO. Al Nelson 816 883-8821 or 816 616-4812 cell.


----------

